# The Best FotR parodies ever!



## Lantarion (May 29, 2002)

Check this site out: http://216.203.248.212/ubb/Forum7/HTML/000975.html
It's absolutely hilarious! The first few at least are from Monty Python, and the others (there are a LOT of them!) are also incredibly funny.


----------



## DGoeij (May 30, 2002)

LOL, together with all the pictures, you can almost imagine the real movie being like that.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jun 8, 2002)

ohmy! i.am.smeagol found that and printed the whole thing out for me while i wasnt allowed online due to finals. i was sitting in my class after finalas reading this 61 page thick parody and snorting. i got a lot of dirty looks from my procter...


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Jun 8, 2002)

Hehe, that I did.
You should of seen the odd look my mum gave me as I continually ran back and forth from my dad's office getting printer paper. (Why I didnt just take an entire package, I dont know.)


----------



## Elu Thingol (Jun 12, 2002)

that was hilarious


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats is so kool
Its so funy

Nazguls saying Ni Ni 
lol

I tell ya, that guy should write a book lol


----------

